# Systemverkabelung S7-300 E/A Module



## rs-plc-aa (2 Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

was verwendet Ihr im Schaltschrankbau an Systemverkabelungen für die S7-300 E/A Module?

Ich habe mir mal das Siemens Top Connect System (vollmodular) angeschaut aber beim zweiten Blick ist das doch etwas unpraktisch und vor allem vom Platzbedarf her eher inakzeptabel.

Dann bin ich auf Phoenix Varioface gestossen (der Tip war hier im Forum zu lesen - ja ich habe zuerst die Suchfunktion benutzt) -> das gefällt mir dann schon besser. Setzt das wer ein und wie sind die Erfahrungen?

Gibt es sonst noch Anbieter?


----------



## INST (2 Dezember 2009)

Helmholz:
http://www.helmholz.de/prod.d,17_18_21,62865160277113645040540658545826.html?prod=121

Lapp:
http://www.lappkabel.de/index.php?id=611688

Gruß
INST


----------



## rs-plc-aa (2 Dezember 2009)

Danke, aber ich meinte eher die Modulare Version - also:

Frontsteckeradapter -> Rundkabel -> Tragschienenadapter

Gibt´s da noch was ausser Siemens und Phoenix ?


----------



## Blockmove (2 Dezember 2009)

Wo soll eigentlich der Vorteil sein?
Ich hab bislang keinen nennenswerten entdeckt.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## rs-plc-aa (3 Dezember 2009)

Ich werde jetzt mal ein Pilotprojekt mit dem Phoenix-Material durchziehen - ich denke nur so kann man nachher ein aussagekräftiges Urteil fällen.

@Blockmove: Schau dir mal im Phoenix Interface-Katalog den Bereich Varioface an.

Also wenn du da keine Vorteile findest dann setzt du bereits was besseres ein...


----------



## Mobi (8 Dezember 2009)

Also ich denke, die Hersteller die die gleichen Systeme verwenden, habe alle in etwa die gleichen Vorteile, man muss sich halt dann nur entscheiden.
Ansonsten hier etwas zu Varioface:
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/signalanpassung/242_6583.htm


----------



## Da_Basco (8 Dezember 2009)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wo soll eigentlich der Vorteil sein?
> Ich hab bislang keinen nennenswerten entdeckt.



Das Frag ich mich auch.

Vorkonfektionierte Frontstecker kann ich ja verstehen, da spar ich mir das einklemmen der Einzeladern. Aber was ist der wirkliche Vorteil von z.B. Phönix Varioface?

Da wird ja letztendlich auch nur wieder auf Klemmen verdrahtet.

Gruß

Da_Basco


----------



## vierlagig (8 Dezember 2009)

Da_Basco schrieb:


> Da wird ja letztendlich auch nur wieder auf Klemmen verdrahtet.



ja, wie sonst? ziehst du die kabel bis auf die karte? bei "langen leitungen" aka 1,5, 2,5, 4 oder 6 mm² eher unpraktisch, oder?


----------



## Paule (8 Dezember 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ja, wie sonst? ziehst du die kabel bis auf die karte?


Also bei Analogsignalen auf jeden Fall.
Schirmschiene direkt mit Baugruppenträger und PE verbunden und gut ist.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe bisher auch immer die Analogsignale direkt bis zur Karte gezogen und mit der Schirmauflage verbunden.

Der Aufwand ist aber schon enorm...

Jetzt habe ich - und das ist ja auch wieder Aufgabenstellungsabhängig - die Analogsignale zu wenigen, aber vieladrigen (geschirmten) Kabeln zusammengefasst die von einem externen "Übergabeklemmkasten" kommen. Die Verlegung ist dementsprechend einfacher und endet dann unten im Schrank.
Dort werden die Schirme auf PE gelegt.
Von da aus geht es dann über den Varioface Klemmbock direkt in die Karte (auch noch mal geschirmt).

Es sind zwar gleich viele Einzeladern anzuschließen aber es geht wesentlich eleganter sie auf den Klemmbock aufzulegen als in die Karte zu friemeln - ganz zu schweigen von der Schirmauflage die bei einem späteren Kartentausch auch schon öfter mal im Weg war.

Anderes Beispiel Digital I/O:
Wenn man sowieso die Phoenix-Koppler der PLC Serie verwendet gibt es sogenannte V8-Adapter. Hier steckt man das Rundkabel von der Karte ein und hat keine einzige Ader anzuklemmen (außer + und -). Die Unterseite der Koppler ist dann Quasi der Beginn der internen Verteilung - vorher ist alles Plug&Play. Zudem kann man verschiedene Koppler innerhalb einer 8er Gruppe kombinieren - z.B. Optokoppler / Wechsler / "Durchgangskoppler".
Letzterer ist für Leuchtmelder o.Ä. gedacht weil er den A1 auf 14 durchbrückt und trotzdem in den Baukasten passt - also mit Status LED und allem...

Mein Fazit:
Wenn man über so etwas nachdenkt dann muss man mal ein wenig weiter ausholen und sich den vollständigen Systembaukasten eines Herstellers anschauen. Da kommen einem dann erst die Ideen wie man generell was umgestalten kann und nicht nur sich auf eine Aufgabe beschränkt.

Aufreihklemmen kosten auch nicht "Nichts" - und die entfallen ja weitestgehend...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

bei dieser ganzen Verdraterei, kann mann auch mal über Dezentrale
E/A's nachdenken, wenn eine Busfähige CPU da ist und dieses dann
auch im Schrank.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Ja klar, aber die muss letztendlich auch verdrahtet werden...

Es gibt halt noch keinen "Wireless Strom"


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Dezember 2009)

rs-plc-aa schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber die muss letztendlich auch verdrahtet werden...
> 
> Es gibt halt noch keinen "Wireless Strom"


 
Endschuldigung hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt,
ich meine Dezentrale Baugruppen wie zb. ET200s, nehme ich nur noch.


----------



## rs-plc-aa (8 Dezember 2009)

Ich habe schon verstanden was du meintest...

Darüber habe ich ebenfalls schon nachgedacht - aber es kommt eben immer auf das Umfeld an.

Hier habe ich den externen Klemmenkasten als Übergabepunkt fix vorgegeben. D.h. ich muss mit Kabeln von dort wegfahren...

Wäre ich da offen gewesen hätte ich in den Kasten die dezentrale gehängt.


Es kommt also auch immer auf die Schnittstellen "Wer liefert Was" an.


----------

